# Frozen Blackberries



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

While cleaning out my freezer today I found 2 coffee cans full of frozen blackberries that my husband collected last year. I didn't know they were in there because other stuff was over them, and I certainly wouldn't have froze them this way to begin with. Anyway, I'm thinking about making jam out of them just to put them to use, but I'm concerned about the fact that they are in aluminum coffee cans. Should they still be safe, or should I just throw them to the chickens?


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

id make jelly


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use them. I would probably make a pie instead of jam, but either way, I would use them.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd thaw them and taste them. Tomatoes taste awful when they've been cooked in aluminum, I'd think the blackberries would taste metallic or off if it had affected them. I think since the blackberries weren't cooked in the tins they should be fine. It's the heating of aluminum that can cause reactions with acids. 

Sounds like a great find to me!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Make the jam.
It's likely no good, so I'll pm you my address.:happy2:


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

If they don't have a metallic taste you can just can them in water for use with yogurt, oatmeal, cereal, etc. My hub loves blackberries and I do them that way whenever I am lucky enough to come across any.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't think twice about using them .besides if your jam or cobbler taste funny for some reason then you know not to make a second .but I can't think of why I bet they are great specilly if they were put in the freezer right away


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Aluminum carries quickly into all foods, and berries have enough acid for it to be quite a lot. That's why aluminum pots are cautioned against even in the oldest recipes. By the time you can taste it - waugh! It must be quite a load of metal.

There's no definitive studies with the Alzheimer's link but I believe there's a connection with aluminum cookware.

It's hard to toss berries to the chickens, but they won't live long enough to suffer from metal poisoning.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I would use them


----------



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cajun Arkie said:


> If they don't have a metallic taste you can just can them in water for use with yogurt, oatmeal, cereal, etc. My hub loves blackberries and I do them that way whenever I am lucky enough to come across any.


Can you share how you can then in water? I would love to preserve berries in a different way than jam and freezing,


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Shames73 said:


> Can you share how you can then in water? I would love to preserve berries in a different way than jam and freezing,


 canning blackberrys is easy . I just make a lite sugar syurp about 2 cups of sugar per 1/2 gallon of water But you don't need to add sugar. fill your jars with berrys then fill with the hot liquid .process in the hot water bath canner 15 min's. for pints 20 for quarts . keep an eye open for a copy of the ball blue book of canning .its loaded with info and recipes


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Shames73 said:


> Can you share how you can then in water? I would love to preserve berries in a different way than jam and freezing,


 
Sent you a PM.


----------



## Janette1 (Jan 24, 2013)

One year I had a ton of blackberries. My favorite way to can them was with Miraclear. It's a thickener, sort of like cornstarch. It officially made pie filling, but I rarely used it that way. It was delicious with thick cream mixed in and just eaten that way. It would also work well with yoghurt.


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

I have several quarts of dewberries. Can I just freeze them in freezer containers?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

TexasAggie said:


> I have several quarts of dewberries. Can I just freeze them in freezer containers?


of corse :bouncy:don't forget to make some blackberry dumplings first


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Blackberry cobbler! And BTW,I don't think I have ever seen an aluminum coffee can. Usually tin around here.


Wade


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Use them!


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

I now have some blackberries and most of my canning supplies are still in storage. Can I mash the berries and freeze this material until my cnning supplies are out of storage and unpacked? I am going to make no sugar added blackberry jam.


----------

